# Some outdoor pics of our newest girl



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh do I LOVE this mare! Not only is she gorgeous but she moves like a dream, literally floats around the pasture.. I think she'll be a perfect cross with Doc!







I think this one is my favorite!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 23, 2011)

She is beautiful. Great pics too.


----------



## MiniDashofBlue (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning mare! Love her color and movement.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW! She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 24, 2011)

She's very beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you gals!


----------



## barnbum (Jan 24, 2011)

Yup--she's just increased the drool worthiness of your herd-



-and it was already pretty danged sweet!!!






I can't wait to see Doc's babies!!



You make me itchy to buy another--which would be a ridiculous move. So--stop posting pics!! Okay--don't go to that extreme.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jan 24, 2011)

Her markings are awesome!! What a nice find. I can't wait to see her and Doc's baby!! And to see what she looks like all shed out. What's her name?

Angie


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 25, 2011)

haha come on Karla, what's one more?!

Her name is Lil Butt Blazing Glory aka "Glory" and is R registered.


----------



## Tenltraining (Jan 25, 2011)

I like her too! shes really pretty and I love her expression!


----------



## alphahorses (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats. Lots of show attitude there!


----------



## twister (Jan 25, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!! I think I am falling in love with Glory

Yvonne


----------



## Knottymare (Jan 25, 2011)

She is darling and has a really bold, brave look about her. What a cutie.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2011)

She is a beauty!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you all again so much!


----------



## maplegum (Jan 26, 2011)

She is beautiful.


----------

